# is my boyfriend a feeder?



## growingrowing (Dec 20, 2008)

i've gradually put on weight over the past several months, since i've been in a relationship. at first i was complaining about it, and my b/f kept saying he didn't notice, i was beautiful, etc. well, i recently turned a corner---none of my clothes are fitting, etc--and he finally admitted that he's noticed and he "doesnt mind at all" and didn't want to upset me by saying he'd noticed before. 

i have found myself consistently more and more turned on as i get heavier, and i suspect my b/f feels the same. i told him about feederism in sort of a light, jokey way, and i think it stuck with him. sex is better than ever, he's always squidging my new fat and very subtly encouraging me to eat/putting my favorite foods in front of me/asking if i'm hungry, etc. the whole thing is really turning me on. i'm purposely wearing clothes i wore when we met that i'm bursting out of, and i go out of my way to look extra big---unthinkable to me in the old days, when i was weight-obsessed! the scary thing is i gain weight really fast, it's snowy and cold out and i can't think of exercising, and it's becoming very erotic. i just want to make sure i'm totally on board with this before i get so big i can't go back.

my question also, is does it sound like my b/f is becoming a feeder? i think he's surprised at how much he likes it---he doesnt have a history of being with fat girls. oh--and during sex, he likes me to get on top of him so that i "ooze" and "cover" him with my fat "hanging off the sides" of him---his words.

thanks for any insight.
gg


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 21, 2008)

It sounds like he may have tendencies towards being a feeder, or maybe just a strong FA. Have you asked him if he likes your new weight directly? You don't have to be completely un-subtle about it, just ask him if he'd like to see you bigger, and I suspect you'll get your answer from there.

Good luck!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, it sounds great that you may have found somebody who can jive with you sexually like that. But I agree with BBFA: the only way to really find out is to ask him. 

In the meantime, enjoy the winter, weight, and the Boards!


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 21, 2008)

Ask him and tell him to be real with you.
Find out what he is attracted to and what he is not.
This case if you do get to be 'too big' for his tastes you can decide what you want to do.


----------



## loves2feed (Dec 24, 2008)

that was arousing. your bf is sooo lucky!!!


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep he sounds like a healthy red blooded feeding fat-girl loving man.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes ,he does sound that way and you sound happy about him being a feeder. But bring it into the open.


----------



## aubz2415 (Jan 12, 2009)

i wish my girl was as open to feederism iwish she wanted to eat and eat and eat for me:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 13, 2009)

probabbly
......


----------



## Curious Jane (Jan 15, 2009)

So? Is your bf a feeder or not? You must have figured it out by now! 

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 24, 2009)

After reading your thread I'd say your boyfriend is a feeder and he didn't want you to think he was some kind of freak of nature who thrived on fattening up Women


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 25, 2009)

> he was some kind of freak of nature who thrived on fattening up Women




Describes me to a tee


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

My ex was a closet feeder like you bf...had to break up with him because my body reached its limit at a little over 200 (among other things). Plus i really missed being a gay tomboy and being able to wear and do things that are a little bit harder to do when one is over their weight threshold. I do miss the sex though and that was another reason i didn't mind gaining, i needed the extra cushion for his pushin. hehe


----------



## Rustihenson (Feb 19, 2009)

I wish my guy was a feeder with no upper limits, and if he preferred big bellies, well, that would be icing on the cake..


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

GordoNegro said:


> Ask him and tell him to be real with you.
> Find out what he is attracted to and what he is not.
> This case if you do get to be 'too big' for his tastes you can decide what you want to do.



I wa thinking the same thing. You should ask him how he feels about it, to make things clear.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

Ask him that the only way to know for sure.You lucky devil.


----------



## bullsman812000 (May 15, 2009)

yes he is you better watch out before you become huge you need to talk about it before you blow up


----------



## choudhury (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know. This sounds pretty similar to the early years of my relationship with my gf-now-wife. She was a plump-bellied Italian at about 5'4, 165. She obviously loved eating and I of course found her appetite intensely erotic. Our early dates involved lots of desserts, cheesecake and pastries in bed, etc.; and those occasions where she would really over-indulge would turn me on beyond belief. For instance, one time she ate a huge pasta meal, FIVE large buns PLUS dessert. She had to stop and sit down on the walk to the car after, she was so full. Or there was the time she basically snacked all day and topped it off with too huge helpings of ice cream before having to lie down. Nowadays she has an office job where there are lots of meetings with dougnuts, lots of rich lunches, etc. and she's gained about 37 lbs in two years. She's now around 245, fat everywhere but with a huge protruding belly.

Obviously I LOVE all of this. But it's mostly her own doing - it has little to do with me actively 'feeding' her. I deeply enjoy a woman getting fatter, but I don't have any particular fantasy about being the CAUSE of the gain. So on my understanding I'm not a 'feeder' per se. I just enjoy my lady feeding HERSELF I suppose. The point being, your BF may be the same way, which sounds like he's better classed as an 'FA' than a feeder. Or am I wrong?


----------



## voluptuouslover (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, I agree with the above post, I greatly love watching my wife gain weight and if she would do it consistently on her own I would never have to buy extra fattening cookies or desserts to help keep her eating. She happens to have more will power sometimes than others. 

So, I dont get any real satisfaction in the feeding but definitely in the gaining. I do however get extremely turned on when she has been gaining and her appetite seems quite out of control, I love watching her devour way more than normal and see her even after a huge meal sitting around on the couch snacking on stuff out of the bag and then putting it away and then coming back to the couch with a pint of Ben and Jerry's. I guess this is differant right? I just love to think where all those fattening calories will land on her gorgeous body and I get turned on by seeing her appetite slightly out of control.

I think maybe your Boy is a Feeder or maybe he does not recognize yet that your ready to fatten up on your own as long as he likes it?


----------



## choudhury (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, voluptuouslover, I think it's the 'slightly out of control' thing that is a huge turn on for me too. 

This appears to be different from 'feeding' per se, which _seems_ to have a huge aspect of control built into it (either on the part of the feedee, who tries to meet 'goals' etc., or the feeder, or both as a team effort to deliberately and intentionally gain weight). 

I don't know if this is a meaningful distinction or not. But people like me an voluptuouslover seem to be more in the way of 'passive enablers' or even just 'enjoyers of women who eat a lot' than active 'feeders,' and the concern with control may be the key?


----------



## bullsman812000 (Dec 16, 2009)

leave him or get fat girl he is a feeder


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2009)

my Message is in the quotes and reflects My personal opinion and not the management.



voluptuouslover said:


> Yes, I agree with the above post, I greatly love watching my wife gain weight and if she would do it consistently on her own I would never have to buy extra fattening cookies or desserts to help keep her eating. She happens to have more will power sometimes than others.
> 
> feederdave:
> :eat1:Learn what your wife can't resist... her willpower is I think connected to her past guilt trip she's been on vis a vis family members and her peers. keep telling her how much you love her and how her belly is so sexy and better! .. soft and oozing and how it turns you on, man!
> ...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 22, 2009)

Did any of you notice the original poster has only ever posted once and hasn't logged into Dimensions since Dec. 27, 2008? GrowingGrowing is long gonegone. Guess you can continue the topic, but advice probably isn't necessary...


----------



## mergirl (Dec 22, 2009)

lmao. Perhaps she just likes to wait a year between posts!


----------



## growingpiggy (Dec 30, 2009)

there's a lot of erotic naughtyness in doing this quietly. I've gained on my own a few times allowing my partner to "notice" me getting bigger. I'd shrug it off, smile, and keep eating. My partner asked many times if I was doing it on purpose and it was a lot of fun for a few months


----------



## growingpiggy (Dec 30, 2009)

there's a lot of erotic naughtyness in doing this quietly. I've gained on my own a few times allowing my partner to "notice" me getting bigger. I'd shrug it off, smile, and keep eating. My partner asked many times if I was doing it on purpose and it was a lot of fun for a few months 

i vote for not asking outright... be subtle about it, but frequently. I know the op is long gone, but I think that this is a fun discussion.


----------



## mr chubbs81 (Dec 31, 2009)

I think your boyfriend is indeed a feeder and you should tell him that you have a fetish of being fattened up and want to grow fatter.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Dec 31, 2009)

A good friend of mine has recently experienced the same thing. This friend is much like me. Very supersized and tall. She came to fat acceptance long ago and started to enjoy her fat body. While at first not erotic for her, she knew darn well it was erotic for others, because of her participation in forums and a chat, as well as the BBW/FA scene in real life. Eventually she grew to love her curves and felt indifferent to weight gain. No dieting became a rule. She decided to eat when her body said, "I'm hungry" and sometimes that meant she put on ample amounts of weight. One year, she put on nearly 100 pounds in less than six months. She didn't lament - she reached out to her friends that accepted and loved her and decided she was happy with her large body. Eventually this person reached close to 500 pounds.

Anyway, she got with an FA, and they fell in love. At first they both scoffed at feederism and Mr. FA never encouraged her to eat more. But he never said, "no" when she was clearly on a binge...he never said no when she asked him to bring home some snacks. She even lost a little bit of weight when they first got together. Mr. FA was always open with my friend about how erotic weight gain stories and fantasies did turn him on. She didn't think he was a feeder, just a regular FA, as she had a lot of experience with many different types of FA's ranging from guys with peculiar fetishes involving BDSM, Squashing, etc...to the standard FA that likes all fat chicks, to the FA that is a closet feeder, to the kind of guy who is an actual feeder. 

One time, while SSBBW friend of mine and Mr. FA bf of hers were flirting and fooling around, Mr. FA started to "fat talk" which was pretty normal for their everyday foreplay. But this time it was different. Mr. FA started saying things like, "you've put on so much weight" and "wow you're looking so much bigger". He caressed SSBBW grrl's rolls and was amazed when he found some "new developments". He was very excited to say the least. This threw my friend for a loop as she thought her boyfriend was not a feeder - and the stuff he was saying totally reminded her OF EVERY FEEDER SHE EVER ENCOUNTERED. She was worried. When they discussed the "dirty talk" Mr. FA said that it was just something he really enjoyed and not to worry about it, he was most certainly not a feeder. After all, it wasn't the act of eating and feeding that turned him on, it was the process of gaining weight. To him, food was not (is not) involved at all. 

For months this continues to go on...my friend is bursting out of her clothes and her boyfriend is really into it. He doesn't want the label feeder placed on him because of the connotations. I tell my friend "I think if he isn't a feeder, he is an encourager, or a borderline feeder..." because it seems quite obvious that he is attracted to a woman's fat and loves it when she "lets herself go" etc. He has watched her eat a whole cake within a matter of hours as well as other decadent foods and he never stops her. She just giggles because she enjoys eating so much and feels extremely happy that somebody loves her for every part of her - especially the part that people have told her are naughty. Loving fat is naughty? That's hot for some of the folks on these boards, wouldn't you say? 

What should I tell my friend? She frequents these boards and is curious to know - is her boyfriend a feeder even though food is not a part of what turns him on? He is hot for fat. Extremely hot for fat. He is obsessed with my friend's fat, really!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2010)

Celestial Ceece said:


> He was very excited to say the least. This threw my friend for a loop as she thought her boyfriend was not a feeder - and the stuff he was saying totally reminded her OF EVERY FEEDER SHE EVER ENCOUNTERED. She was worried. When they discussed the "dirty talk" Mr. FA said that it was just something he really enjoyed and not to worry about it, he was most certainly not a feeder.* After all, it wasn't the act of eating and feeding that turned him on, it was the process of gaining weight. To him, food was not (is not) involved at all. *
> 
> Well I'd have to agree that he just likes the weight gain in terms of the effect on the body ... bigger softer, fluffier ... more love handles ... Yeah and he has got that right ...
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetDumpling (Jan 4, 2010)

loves2feed said:


> that was arousing. your bf is sooo lucky!!!



I agree, just reading the opening post was arousing in itself. She is fortunate to have a bf that enjoys it. I love putting on the weight during these snowy days. Don't have a bf like that to help it along though.


----------



## palndrm (Jan 6, 2010)

Very arousing indeed CC...you should tell your ssbbw friend to contact me! Just kidding, but I know what that situation feels like and it's terribly seductive, addictive and erotic.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 7, 2010)

growingrowing said:


> i've gradually put on weight over the past several months, since i've been in a relationship. at first i was complaining about it, and my b/f kept saying he didn't notice, i was beautiful, etc. well, i recently turned a corner---none of my clothes are fitting, etc--and he finally admitted that he's noticed and he "doesnt mind at all" and didn't want to upset me by saying he'd noticed before.
> 
> i have found myself consistently more and more turned on as i get heavier, and i suspect my b/f feels the same. i told him about feederism in sort of a light, jokey way, and i think it stuck with him. sex is better than ever, he's always squidging my new fat and very subtly encouraging me to eat/putting my favorite foods in front of me/asking if i'm hungry, etc. the whole thing is really turning me on. i'm purposely wearing clothes i wore when we met that i'm bursting out of, and i go out of my way to look extra big---unthinkable to me in the old days, when i was weight-obsessed! the scary thing is i gain weight really fast, it's snowy and cold out and i can't think of exercising, and it's becoming very erotic. i just want to make sure i'm totally on board with this before i get so big i can't go back.
> 
> ...



All signs point to yes.


----------

